# Wie richtig "aufsteigen" ?



## Exolio (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

evtl. ist der Threadtitel etwas komisch aber ich habe folgendes "Problem":

 

Diablo 3 habe ich immer nur zu Spass zwischendurch gespielt. Story einmal durch und ab und zu, wenn eine neue Saison begann, einen neuen Char angefangen. Nun möchte ich das erste mal eine Saisonreise komplett beenden. 

 

Das Problem was ich habe: Ich schaffe es nicht richtig den Schaden meines Helden (Zauberer) zu erhöhen. Ja klingt komisch... 

Ich finde weder in Qual 1 noch in Qual 5 vernünftige Ausrüstung. Wo ist der Trick dass manche durch Qual 5 durchfegen und ich bei der ersten Elite-Gruppe drauf gehe.

 

Geht es nur noch über Juwelen ?

 

Irgendwie kapiere ich das Endgame nicht ganz... 

Möchte doch nur ein grosses Nephalem-Portal auf Stufe 20 Solo machen... *hundeaugen*


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Juli 2016)

riftin' riftin' riftin'


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2016)

^ what she said. du wirst endlos grifts machen müssen eh du halbwegs passabes gear ( geht hier nur um optimale stats) zusammen hast. die edelsteine sind dann bonus


----------



## Exolio (6. Juli 2016)

Hmmm, ok. Dachte es geht dann doch etwas "abwechslungsreicher". Dann muss ich mal Gas geben, die Saison ist ja nicht mehr so lange... ^^


----------



## SyrionX (7. Juli 2016)

Paragon LvL Farmen, Uraltgear finden mit passenden stats, dieses Glanzstück dann nochmal aufwerten mit + Hauptstat (brauchst dafür einen "gelvlten" Stein den du "opferst")  und dann grinden und passende Große rifts zum puschen finden. 

falls ich was vergessen habe, bitte einfach ergänzen.   viel spass beim farmen ^^


----------

